# Group pics...



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

8pm yesterday, same arrows, same 10 yard range. (man it was dark, this is with my camera's lowlight setting).


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

now my practice arrows. You know, the cracked arrows with the fletch jobs you screwed up on.:zip: Also at 8 at night but I figured out how to turn on the flash.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

All made possible by this crazy speed monster. YEAH!!
:guitarist2:




well that's enough screwing around for me at this time...later.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

those r some pretty nice groups ther good shooting


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

haha i gotta get the camera.. and just for u.. ill go shoot here quick!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright.. here is a few quick shots.. its actually my first 5 shots! Im kinda in a hurry to get this on here.. i got a lot of other things to do! haha So here they are and this is with the Hoyt Xtec!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

nice slippers.
:rofl:

:bump:c'mon I know some of us can shoot.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> nice slippers.
> :rofl:
> 
> :bump:c'mon I know some of us can shoot.


Lol that was just a quick shooting too! I got my bow out.. went outside and shot! lol It was rather easy! But thats pre dang good if i do say so myself! lol


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

20 yards....45 arrows.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archery1 said:


> 20 yards....45 arrows.


Very nice man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

bowhunter 500 how many yards is that


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

also what sight is that .


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats 30 yds.... My sight is a trophy taker Top pin 4! Look in my signature!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm really bored so I thought I'd give this thread a

:bump:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha i dont have anymore pictures with me man! lol


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

my arrows are too expensive and im too broke to go splittin em for the heck of it lol


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ill take a picture of my group soon and post it .

no time now that school has started 

i have a 3d archery comp. on Saturday will post pics on here of it


----------

